# Dodge 2500 Diesel Chip Questions



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I just purchased a 2500 and i'm looking at putting a chip on it. I've looked on the form and have seen alot about Fords but not seen much on Dodge.

What are the pros and cons?

Will it void the warranty if you set it back to factory settings before taking it back to dealer?

Will it help with fuel mileage?

If I'm just looking for fuel mileage, is one chip better than another?

Any input would be helpful......

Thanks


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have had an edge box on my truck for 70k miles, no problems. love the power but the fuel economy will go down unless you can keep your foot off the pedal.....


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been running a Smart programmer since the day they hit the market and I've been nothing but happy with it.

I'm getting over 17 mpg with mostly city driving. That being said, I'm also running at around 520-550 HP


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

There are so many options and I dont know which way to go. The truck wil pull what I need it to pull the way it is, I am just looking for better fuel economey and something that will not void my waranty.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Is it a new one or older one? You may look at opening up the intake and exhaust for starters.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Intake, exaust, Smarty and fuel, boost and EGT gauges.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I use a Quadzilla Economy module, adds 60 HP and 120 Lbs torque.

Before, Hwy, 16-18 (17-19 on the overhead)

With the module installed, 15-16 hwy (19-21 on the overhead).

Pulling, heavy load, I get 10-11 without it and 8-9 with it.

It has more pep with the module installed, but, the economy suffers. It does tell the computer it is getting better mileage, and unless you hand check it, you will think it is. In reality, more power means more fuel, and less economy.


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 31, 2008)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Intake, exaust, Smarty and fuel, boost and EGT gauges.


I second everything gitchesum says. I ahve a '04 2500 and I have done those exact mods and they are a great blend of horsepower and gas mileage. I have 35" tires and 18 MPG in the city and 21 MPG.

I would reccomend modify your truck in this order:

1-First put a high flow muffler (Magna Flo makes a good one)
2-Second put a new intake in, get the whole kit nit just the filter 
3-Third get gauges
4-Now install the programmer

A few words of caution:

You have to be careful with tuners, programmers, chips or whatever you want to call them. You are putting a lot more fuel into the cylinders. More fuel equals more heat. If you don't get rid of the heat you are going to fry your turbo, then burn up your engine.

If you do not have a "built transmission" do not run on a higher setting than is reccomended by the manufacuter. All manufacturers have a setting that is considered "safe". For example the Smarty is level three for automatic transmissions (level three adds 65 horsepower and advances thetiming). If you have a stock transmission resist the tempation to run on the higher settings. It is not if you will blow up the tranny, it is when.

WATCH THE GAUGES. They will tell you when you are entering the danger zone.

I have had my Smarty on for a couple of years and a dealership has never been able to find it. The key that Smarty does is the module saves your truck's program into the module so when you program it back to "stock" it is your program in the truck. A lot of the other programmers just put a generic program back into the truck when you convert it back to stock. Even though it is a stock program dealerships can still smell a rat. For example if your truck has 45,000 miles on it an the key counter (on and off counter) only reads 120 clicks they will now something is up.

Diesels can be a whole lot of fun to play with, just be mindful of how much torgue you are playing with. The Cummins is an extremely powerful engine and you can start breaking things really quick if you get carried away.

Sorry to be slong winded. If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Ive got the quadzilla towing box too on an 03. Also replaced factory muffler with an aftermarket aero turbine, truck came stock with out a cat. Hand calculated Im getting 18-20mpg on the hwy. Ive had it on the truck for 3 years now, no probs. Course I drive like an old man, this may contribute to high fuel mileage


----------



## topdog83 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Dodge Chip*

I have an 07' 5.9 with a superchips cortex programmer and AFE stage 2 intake and I love it. I increased 2mpg even with a six inch lift. Superchips also comes with a two year powertrain warranty. I keep mine on tow 95% of the time and its pulls the tractor and boat with ease!


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Rockfish said:


> I've looked on the form and have seen alot about Fords but not seen much on Dodge.
> 
> Thats because Dodge comes with enough power from the factory..............lol...........couldnt resist............


----------

